
Amazon Is Building Global Delivery Business to Take on Alibaba - sharathrao
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-02-09/amazon-is-building-global-delivery-business-to-take-on-alibaba-ikfhpyes
======
piyushmakhija
AWS equivalent for logistics.

